# City having most Expensive and Most number of CARS



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Last time i visit Dubai and found that there is lots of variety in terms of cars.
Mostly pepole using Toyota and Nissan SUV and they are crazy about SUV. i also found FJ,Hummer & its Lamo,Audi SUV ,B M W 's X 5 & 6, so on.....but i think chicago of L A might have largest no fo CARS in the world.....Give your review , Ideas and Photos to show which city is mightier...........


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg (Jan 28, 2007)

Mate, this section is about highways and road infrastructure. Besides, this thread existed in the parent forum.


----------

